# Dandruff help



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi,
My Black and Tan long hair chihuahua has alot of dandruff. She is almost 5 months old. I know it is winter and my house has coal heat. There is alot of noticeable flakes on her black fur. I feed her Nutro Ultra for Puppies. That is what the breeder was feeding her. I was going to switch her to Blue Buffalo puppy chicken and oatmeal and was doing a mix but stopped because she had some softer poop. She is fussy and isn't wanting other foods wellness and Taste of the Wild. I tried a few but she just won't eat them. 

Is there anything I can try to help with the flakes? I also got her the I love pet head feeling flakey dog shampoo. I haven't washed her in 2 weeks and today we have alot of flakes again. I read to use a slicker brush but it makes it worse.

Her skin isn't red or anything. Just white looking when I move the fur to look. 

What do you do or what helped with your dog dandruff? 

She also is on Frontline Plus and had no fleas or ticks. It is cold here and we don't take her out walking.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Kody is a black n tan ... he had BAD dandruff..... I started with Salmon oil and he no longer has dandruff...


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Agree with Jan.

My black and tan gets fish oil and coconut oil and has zero dandruff.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx used to have dandruff really bad. I did a few things to help. First of all do not wash too often. Jaxx only gets a bath every 4-6 weeks. There are some people that wash their dogs a lot less. I also brush Jaxx every day but that is because he was shedding a while back and I just got into the habit. 
I would also look into another food. Nutro is better than grocery store dog food but there are a lot better dog foods out there. I would suggest Acana, Orijen, or Fromm. These are all life span foods which means they are such high quality food that puppy food is not required. Jaxx eats Ziwipeak which is freeze dried raw. It is the best of feeding a raw diet without the mess of raw meat. You feed it just like kibble. It actually looks like beef jerky. The better the food the better the skin and coat will be.

Fish oil and coconut oil supplements are great for skin and coat in dogs. Jaxx gets fish oil twice a week. We are going to start coconut oil soon too because I have heard so many people on here say how great it is for dogs skin and coat.


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

How much coconut oil are you giving?

Going to try Acana. What flavor do your chis like? I wanted a better food she is fussy!


----------



## Pepperann (Jan 10, 2013)

The vet gave omega efa capsules. She is looking better already! Shiny coat and much less dandruff.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Pepperann said:


> How much coconut oil are you giving?
> 
> Going to try Acana. What flavor do your chis like? I wanted a better food she is fussy!


If you want to try Acana, look for the regionals line. Those are the grain free flavors. They are Pacifica, grasslands, ranchlands, and wild prairie. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

